# Saddest songs you know



## Glider (Jun 9, 2016)

Eeeeeeee I'm sad


----------



## Darklordbambi (Jun 21, 2016)

Hurt- Johnny Cash cover of Nine Inch Nails; I get shivers every time.
Hero of War- Rise Against; I've cried practicing singing this song.
Alone Again Naturally- Gibert O'Sullivan; Essentially he hates his life and wants to die, I don't like the song but it's the /saddest/ song I know
Hate Me- Blue October; If you were a troubled kid who gave your parents trouble, this song will probably hit home for you
Losing Your Memory- Ryan Star; Amazing singing for losing anyone, be it by breakup, death, just general sob song
Little Motel- Modest Mouse; Holy fuck the music video ;-;
People Live Here- Rise Against- My MOST recommended song to listen to out of all of these. deep as fuck lyrics, one of Tim McIlrath's finest writings
Withered- Atomship; Trippy and somber, worth checking out for sure.
How to Be Dead- Snow Patrol; Relationship issues? This one hits close to home too
Is Happiness Just a Word?- Vinnie Paz ft. Yes Alexander; Rap song about Vinnie's experience with Denationalization Disorder
Remedy- Abandoned Pools; A somber, trippy song by the guys who did the Clone High theme song.
Zombie- The Cranberries; Anyone who knows someone with PTSD from war or who's been affected by war, this song'll hit close to home
Hara Kiri- Serj Tankian; Deep stuff about humanity's effect on the globe and it's living creatures, including ourselves
9 Crimes- Damien Rice; Beautiful song, great writing about love and loss, worth a listen for sure

There are plenty more, but those are the first that come to mind.


----------



## Rmania (Jun 21, 2016)

This one crops to mind, i find the beat/tone sad but the lyrics are just powerful:


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Jun 22, 2016)

"Here comes the clown, his face in a wall
 no window, no air at all"


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jun 22, 2016)

Iron Maiden's "Judgement of Heaven" was stuck on a loop in my head, when I went into my depressive senior-year crash.

(Trigger Warning:  While Blaze Bailey has a wonderfull voice, it can cause acute depression and/or existential crises)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## nerdbat (Jun 22, 2016)

Majority of songs on album "Blackstar" by David Bowie, considering context and all. For those who haven't listened it, it's pretty much an album from dying musician who sings about his own inevitable death. Quite brutal, if you ask me.


----------



## Glider (Jun 26, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


>


Pretty depressing, m8


----------



## Glider (Jun 26, 2016)

I can't get an original audio of this song, so I got a good cover of it. Check out the original song, it almost makes me cry every time seriously


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 26, 2016)

Nothing More- God Went North is the only one I truly know of


----------



## Zipline (Jun 26, 2016)

This is the true saddest song. 



 It is sad he is not my dog! X3


----------



## Glider (Jun 26, 2016)

Here's one of many sad Pottishead songs and also one cool French kids-tv type song, super like it


----------



## Glider (Jun 26, 2016)

I don't really like this one but its on point


----------



## ThatOneDutchDude (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 4, 2016)

Glider said:


> Pretty depressing, m8


Ikr? It made me want to cut myself. :v


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 4, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


>


This song does make me cry inside lol.


----------



## Glider (Jul 15, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Ikr? It made me want to cut myself. :v


Well yeah


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 15, 2016)

A song about life only being worth living when drunk


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 15, 2016)

The video makes it worse than it is if you listen without watching.


----------



## Awf (Jul 15, 2016)

This had to be done!


----------



## Glider (Jul 21, 2016)

Ahhhh none of these makes me really sad 

That's where the man-tears come from in my place!


----------



## Rigby (Jul 21, 2016)

this is for the Russians out there


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 22, 2016)

To any fans since the indigo league priemere, this is a sad song.





And how has nobody put this one up yet?


----------



## Sharg (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Sharg (Jul 24, 2016)

Glider said:


> Ahhhh none of these makes me really sad
> 
> That's where the man-tears come from in my place!



Wow, surprised to see someone mention him (Tsoy) here, nice.


----------



## Glider (Jul 29, 2016)

Sharg said:


> Wow, surprised to see someone mention him (Tsoy) here, nice.


You from east m8?


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 29, 2016)

I cry everytime.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 30, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> I cry everytime.


I feel  for you leafy.




 #gigalevrytme.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 30, 2016)

I would be upset but that was pretty cool.


----------



## Darklordbambi (Jul 30, 2016)

I'm surprised no one mentioned the Hungarian Suicide Song yet, then again that song itself isn't so much sad as it is creepy and fascinating that people decided they'd all kill themselves to the same song. Jeez if I was gonna off myself to a song, I would at least pick something original, or at least music by someone I dislike just to fuck up their publicity a little :U


----------



## furryfilth (Jul 31, 2016)

i hate u, i love u - By Gnash


----------



## margaritas-s (Aug 24, 2016)

What about..pathology?


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 25, 2016)

Angels Among us by Alabama. Also the almost first song I ever heard. :3


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 25, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


>


Lol!! That's rich stuff. XJ


----------



## alxistheworst (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Julen (Sep 1, 2016)

Enough said






I WANT TO DIE


----------



## Julen (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Julen (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 1, 2016)

Julen said:


> Enough said
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That fuckin kid needs to graduate from elementary first before making these types of tumor causing songs.


Ear rape fixes everything though.


----------



## Julen (Sep 1, 2016)

Oh. And this song. How could i forget this




my ears bleed everytime i hear this


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 18, 2016)

The saddest song I know has to be"Between A Father And Son" by Elton John.


----------



## waterm3lonfox (Sep 22, 2016)

Concrete Angel by Martina McBride


----------



## Notkastar (Sep 22, 2016)

I just feel so sorry for her ya know?
(つ﹏<)･ﾟ｡


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 4, 2016)

No Other One ~ Weezer
We Begged 2 Explode ~ Jeff Rosenstock
Nausea ~ Jeff Rosenstock
Endless Bummer ~ Weezer
Only in Dreams ~ Weezer
wefllagn.ii ~ joji
Empty Chairs and Empty Tables is also a good one from Les Miserables


----------



## Alpine (Nov 19, 2016)

Immortal Technique - Dance With the Devil (it's lyrics are quite dark)


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 19, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> The saddest song I know has to be"Between A Father And Son" by Elton John.


That song is actually called The Last Song.


----------



## Mobius (Nov 19, 2016)

tfw you feel the nostalgia despite not being alive in the 80s to experience it


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 19, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> That song is actually called The Last Song.


Potheaded memories sometimes confuse.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 19, 2016)

Mobius said:


> tfw you feel the nostalgia despite not being alive in the 80s to experience it


Holy shit Mobius. Now I'm gonna have flashbacks all night. Thank you lsd.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 19, 2016)

Prepare to bawl your eyes out!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 19, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Prepare to bawl your eyes out!


What do you get if you play a Country song backwards?


You get your dog back, your boat back, your girl back, your folks back, your kids back, your house back, your dignity back, your pride back, and on and on and on and on.....


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 19, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What do you get if you play a Country song backwards?
> 
> 
> You get your dog back, your boat back, your girl back, your folks back, your kids back, your house back, your dignity back, your pride back, and on and on and on and on.....


Oh lord, that killed me. Yeah, country music does seem to be the music for when you're at your lowest point in life. I was raised on that crap (and shamefully still like it).


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 19, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Oh lord, that killed me. Yeah, country music does seem to be the music for when you're at you lowest point in life. I was raised on that crap (and shamefully still like it).


Nothing wrong with that. I still like some country, but mostly the older pre 1995 stuff. And now I have reply restrictions. Getting pretty tired of that. Been happening alot these last few days. Seems the less I am on the more restrictions I get.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 19, 2016)

ATTENTION: This is not an appropriate song for a strip club at 2am. 

(Especially when you are the DD for your drunk husband & another couple who are also drunk. And even more so, when you are 7 months pregnant with your second child & just recently found out its a girl.)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 19, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nothing wrong with that. I still like some country, but mostly the older pre 1995 stuff.


I know right? A lot of the newer stuff is pure garbage, as with most music...

Ha-ha, I sound like an old cunt. XD


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 19, 2016)

Maybe the lyrics to Nirvana's you know your right acoustic demo, rape me acoustic demo and old age acoustic demo and studio demo is pretty depressing. The music video for Johnny Cash's cover of hurt. I can't really think right now. -w- Need mass produced coffee. Some poetry I wrote is hella depressing.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 19, 2016)

Not the saddest song they've done, but this song holds emotional weight with me. Used to listen to this when taking the train to school... Those were very hard times for me:


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 19, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Not the saddest song they've done, but this song holds emotional weight with me. Used listen to this when taking the train to school. Those were very hard times for me:


Holy hell Blue! I use to listen to high and dry when taking the bus to school alongside audioslave!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 19, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> Holy hell Blue! I use to listen to high and dry when taking the bus to school alongside audioslave!


omg, maybe we're connected  <3


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 19, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> omg, maybe we're connected  <3


Haha x3 those where some...interesting times. owo


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 19, 2016)

Gone Away -The Offspring


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 19, 2016)

What Sarah Said by Deathcab for Cutie. Makes me want to die every time.


----------



## Karatine (Nov 24, 2016)

I remember listening to this song while I was still grief-stricken about losing my dog ;(


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Inpw (Nov 24, 2016)

Lightning crashes - Live


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 23, 2016)

I don't know if anybody posted this one yet


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 23, 2016)

Wait! I didn't see the sounds of silence here, that's a first


----------



## nerdbat (Dec 23, 2016)

Majority of Modest Mouse output (at least the top-tier albums), "Moon & Antarctica" in particular. There are many sappy/sad/angsty bands out here, but it's one of the few that perfectly captures the feeling of loneliness and isolation. Not in the sense of "Imma so sad I need a girlfriend", but existential/cosmic loneliness - philosophical lyrics about humankind being a mere blip on Universe's radar and how individual people are doomed to be alone with their actual feelings, depressing and minimalistic instrumentals to boot. In other words, they don't sing about stuff that makes them feel empty inside as much as about unpleasant and complex concerns that will make *you* feel empty inside after letting it sink in. If you want to cry yourself to sleep for some reason or the other, then you might want to check the guys out.


----------



## nerdbat (Jan 1, 2017)

Ah, how could I forget this one c: From Russian cult art-rock band - sounds very cheesy on surface (if a bit haunting), but in actuality it's about already depressed person who got stuck in a "groundhog day loop" at New Year's Eve, living through the same day for half a year (and being the only person who's aware of it), and getting ready to kill himself, because he doesn't want to see same happy faces every day for the rest of his life. Because, you know, happy holidays and stuff!


----------



## Vanilla Zero (Jan 2, 2017)

Neo-classical and ambient, but absolutely immense.. makes my eyes watery almost every time I listen to it.


----------



## TheRealKingKoopa (Jan 2, 2017)

Kendrick is pretty good at this stuff, but this song definitely got the strongest reaction out of me.


----------



## Hetnensilverfox (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Nekomura (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## ScarClaw (Feb 28, 2017)

Winged Angels by Jumpy 
http://furry.de/jumpy/WingedAngels.mp3


----------



## Beatle9 (Mar 12, 2017)

On a Real Good Day, by Robbie Fulks




I'm not usually a fan of country, but this song is so sincere. It's the kind of song I'd probably use at the end of an episode of a TV show where a popular character is written out (not necessarily killed off though).
"Though I'm not happy, I can pretend, on a real good day." That lyric just really gets to me.


----------



## DusterBluepaw (Mar 26, 2017)

This is probably the saddest song i know, well its more poetry with Albinoni adagio in g minor played by the doors, its from the album american prayer, a collection of Jim Morrisons poetry with the band playing music over it, it was meant to be spoken word but it got released after Jim passed, the song always reminds me of my mum coz she loved jim, and if i was old enough to know i would have made sure this was played at my mums funeral.

Even if you are not a fan of poetry, i suggest you give the album a listen, its very fascinating.


----------



## reptile logic (Mar 26, 2017)

Cat's in the Cradle, Harry Chapin. It holds more meaning for me than I will often admit.


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 26, 2017)

It's more the entire video, so you need to watch it.  It's sad for personal reasons. ;v;


----------



## nerdbat (Mar 26, 2017)

There's a new uber-hyped album from a guy who's wife died just recently, so yeah,_ the challenger appears!_


----------



## Dick Arden (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 13, 2017)

Do you guys consider the song "99 Red Balloons" by Nena to be sad? At least the ending? I thought it was...


----------



## endroll (Jun 7, 2017)

any of these songs















did i mention these are also my favourite songs ever? sad songs really speak to me




nerdbat said:


> There's a new uber-hyped album from a guy who's wife died just recently, so yeah,_ the challenger appears!_


poor phil :,(


----------



## Amiir (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 7, 2017)

Dick Arden said:


> Spoiler






here you go I think this is the one you want.


----------



## chirchri (Jun 8, 2017)

The Sound of Silence by Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Pipistrele (Jun 24, 2017)

Fillmore Jive fits, I think. In general, it's about death of an era (Rock'n'Roll era in this case), and it just soaks in desperation and agony of "things changing inevitably and permanently"


----------



## DzahnDragon (Jun 24, 2017)

I've always found Nutshell by Alice in Chains to be one of the saddest songs I've ever heard. The group managed to capture such a feeling of loneliness and helplessness, I have a hard time listening to it all the way through most of the time. It's made even worse when you know the story behind their lead singer's death and how much this song foreshadows the circumstances...


----------



## JustSomeDude84 (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Cybrid (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Notkastar (Jul 8, 2017)

I cry every time ;I


----------



## bizzmcsweets (Jul 9, 2017)

You guys have some superior sad songs :'( lol this ones takes me back to my emo and a breakup


----------



## light tear drop (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## bizzmcsweets (Jul 10, 2017)

ooo your bio shock reminded me of gears of war| @light tear drop


----------



## Connery (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Mandragoras (Jul 22, 2017)

More than the album version of this song, I actually recommend the slower arrangement from the live album _How I Devoured Apocalypse Balloon_, although any version qualifies.

Really, David Tibet is a master at writing songs dense with extremely personal details and esoteric literary and artistic allusions which still manage to be emotionally devastating even if you're not 100% familiar with what he's drawing on. _Sleep Has His House _is particularly emotionally powerful, being an album written in tribute to his late father, a WWII veteran; I especially recommend "Niemandswasser", which draws on Robert Aickman's story of the same name, if you want a really good-bad time.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 30, 2017)

I'll stick with this one - the tune is upbeat indeed, but both lyrics and implications within the song are crushing, especially for those who already dealt with the subject. It's about reaction to loss of a loved one (knowing the creator, it _is_ a reaction), but instead of being overly tragic and filled with metaphors, it portrays death in realistic and subdued matter - there's no finesse, higher meaning or justice to it; in the end result it's still just another mundane thing in circle of life, and you're the one who has to deal with personal tradegy and loose ends in your relationship with deceased person that will never be tied up. The aforementioned upbeat tune only underlines that - the person is dead, but the world just moves on as if nothing has happened, and, well, that's how the death works.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 30, 2017)

The sound of my soul.


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 15, 2017)

Three that I would avoid on a bad day

The Seatbelts - Gotta Knock a Little Harder





Tears for Fears- mad world





Portishead - Numb


----------



## cpr0cks (Sep 21, 2017)

Gorillaz - Broken
Kid Cudi - Pursuit of Happiness
Lana Del Rey - Million Dollar Man
Kanye West - Coldest Winter
Kid Cudi - Mad Solar
Death Grips - On GP
Grimes - Skin


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## lupi900 (Oct 14, 2017)

But seriously anything Dark Ambient is alway's sad and creepy.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Oct 16, 2017)

In the context of the Santa Rosa, et al, incident last week and ongoing conflagration thereabouts, I think of all the centenarians and septuagenarians who were pulled into this thing and could not flee it.

Looking west, heart aflame, these two in sequence :


----------



## Beatle9 (Oct 19, 2017)

I'm not usually one for gospel type music, but this one is pretty sad.


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 19, 2017)

I'm not sorry.


----------



## Storm38 (Oct 19, 2017)

Whiskey Lullaby - Brad Paisely
If I Die Young - Lady Antebellum
Terrible Things - Mayday Parade
Just To See You Smile
Picture - Kid Rock


----------



## BizarreHare (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 19, 2017)

coal chamber: my mercy


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 19, 2017)

"_Bleed Out_" by Blue October





.
still gives me goosebumps to hear this song


----------



## Sagt (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## Simo (Oct 19, 2017)

The trapper and the furrier went walking through paradise
And all the animals lay clawless and toothless before them
And all the mother's stepped away from their babies
Leaving them open and easy to handle
The trapper and the furrier went walking through paradise
They took some for now and they got some for later
And they marveled at the pelts, not a bullet hole in them
And they filled up the cages with pets for their children
What a strange, strange world we live in
Where the good are damned and the wicked forgiven
What a strange, strange world we live in
Those who don't have lose, those who got get given
More, more, more, more
The owner and the manager went walking through paradise
And all the shelves were filled with awards and achievements
And on every corner, a power presentation
And on every floor, an army of workers
The owner and the manager went walking through paradise
And all their charts showed so much promise and progress
No sick days, no snow days, no unions, no taxes
And they wandered towards home, kings of their castles
What a strange, strange world we live in
Where the good are damned and the wicked forgiven
What a strange, strange world we live in
Those who don't have lose, those who got get given
More, more, more, more
The lawyer and the pharmacist went walking through paradise
And all the sick were around and with fevers unbreaking
Crying and bleeding and coughing and shaking
And arms out stretched, prescription collecting
The lawyer and the pharmacist went walking through paradise
Pressed suits in a courtroom, aroma of chloroform
And they smiled at the judge, disposition so sunny
Cause they didn't have the cure but sure needed the money
What a strange, strange world we live in
Where the good are damned and the wicked forgiven
What a strange, strange world we live in
Those who don't have lose, those who got get given
More, more, more, more


----------



## alexicography (Oct 19, 2017)

The Greatest Bastard -- Damien Rice

Warning: This song will punch you in the stomach.


----------



## sbm1990 (Oct 22, 2017)

Gary Jules - Mad World
Linkin Park -Somewhere I Belong
Radiohead - Creep
Korn - Falling Away From Me
Three Days Grace- World So Cold
Adema - Trust
Nine Inch Nails - Hurt

Yep, I'm one of those "2edgy2gofast" types. :v


----------



## EmpressCiela (Nov 3, 2017)

"Stressed Out" by Twenty One Pilots. I know it's not a particular sad song, but I can't help but bawl as I remember my stress-free and relatively happy life as a little kid and desperately wish the world was as bright and cheerful as I thought is was back then. Brings back some emotional memories.......


Also, "Faget" by Korn. I fucking relate to this way too much....


----------



## Catolo (Nov 5, 2017)

I can't think of anything other than a entire album by Elvis Costello and burt bacharach, Painted From Memory.

The whole entire album seems to rotate around a breakup or so. The one that hit me most was "This House Is Empty Now" for personal reasons.






There's also Papaoutai by Stromae. A french song that sounds light but depending on your relationship (if existant) with your father makes you wonder. Well, Mine died at 12 YO so i never got to experience many things (not even my elementary graduation). But I don't want to get into this. ^^"






Edit: found out how to add videos! 
That's all I got when it comes to songs that make me feel.


----------



## RuffusTheLynx (Nov 11, 2017)

The saddest song that i've heard is an OST for a Undertale animation:


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 11, 2017)

Been posted before in another thread, but it belongs here.


----------



## closetcutie (Nov 11, 2017)

Got quite a few that can get me pretty emotional, I'll list some here.

















Can't forget this one <3





Ahhhhh shit that's a lot of songs.... enjoy lmao


----------



## closetcutie (Nov 11, 2017)

lmao sorry for the spam... another one just came to mind. Good band, you should check out their other stuff.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Rant (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Simo (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 14, 2017)

^^ beautiful. Thanks Simo


----------



## Simo (Nov 14, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> ^^ beautiful. Thanks Simo



Oh, glad you liked it! I'm a huge fan of his. I like the story behind this, and also, the idea, that maybe, there's some things we just might not have time, left, to heal from. It's not something I think a lot of people would think of, and yet, I think there's a truth to it, especially the way he relates it.

Saw him live a while back, at the Birchmere, in Alexandria, got a seat at a table maybe 15 feet away? Was amazing. He played 34 songs! And he played a Steinway full concert grand, which sounds nice. Clearly, they provided one in this video as a promo...I looked up the price, if I wanted one, brand new: $162,300. Ouch! But it sounds awfully good.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 14, 2017)

This song makes me sad beyond comprehension.


----------



## closetcutie (Nov 14, 2017)

Aaaaaa call me a weeb, but this performance always gets me emotional. It was their final performance as a group, and seeing the girls get so emotional over it at the end and during the song just... ughhhhhh I really miss μ's. Their music was always a fluffy pick me up whenever I was feeling down, and always motivated me to stay positive. I've loved them for years and was very sad to see them go, but the new group Aqours is also very wonderful and sweet and I'm excited to see where the future takes them.





(Edit: turn on the subs if you want to know what they're saying lol)


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Dec 20, 2017)

This song is kinda well known at this point but it makes me very emotional.




EDIT: Oh, and this one's pretty sad as well.


----------



## Shoiyo (Dec 20, 2017)

Julien Baker has a way of making me tear up no matter what kind of mood I'm in. Her music is touching on so many levels.


----------



## Zettios (Dec 20, 2017)

These are some of the saddest songs I recently listened to (sorry not sorry for the weeb songs). Don't really have an all time sad song, or atleast not one I can remember.


----------



## Remroto (Dec 21, 2017)

Adrift by DWTD, I was expecting some mad electronic beats but instead of got hit with some tear inducing mellow beats.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Latur Husky (Jan 8, 2018)

I'm not sure if it was mentioned in this topic but for me the saddest one at the moment is:





At least from the ones in english.
This one is sad aswell but it's in Polish:


----------



## chuson071094 (Jan 26, 2018)

My Heart Will Go On


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 26, 2018)

This one always makes me sad, although it's more depressing sad than emotional sad.





Then there's this one, which sounds like it shouldn't be sad but is 





And lastly, this one....which I just cannot listen to at all without balling my eyes out.  Those of a certain age will know why.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 26, 2018)

This song always gets me.  It's a portrait of someone long gone, through the ephemera they leave behind.  It's curious that a song played on a broken guitar with lyrics about Ladbrokes pens and Anadin Extra can do that...


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 26, 2018)

Okay, I'll admit that I might be addicted to Maiden, but this song is pretty sad if you listen to the lyrics. It sets up and seems like this grand adventure, but in the end, their deaths were futile, and the journey short. Maybe not the saddest song I know, but one that tells a wonderfully sad story.

I'll search around my old stuff though, cause I know there's a sadder song in here.


----------



## Troj (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Thymemint (Jan 28, 2018)

Ahhhh!!! Gravity - Sara Bareilles, Cover by Gardiner Sisters & AJ Rafael ;u;


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 28, 2018)

This song for me brings up every insecurity and personal demon out into the light for me. I, too remember everything.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 28, 2018)

The pain this man was feeling was evident, yet no one saw it coming.


----------



## 2DFIEND (Jan 29, 2018)

something about the songs coldplay makes just like.. moves my heart


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

HydraLiIith said:


> something about the songs coldplay makes just like.. moves my heart






Coldplay has always been a favorite of mine. This is my fav.


----------



## Simo (Jan 29, 2018)

Everything you Know Melts Away, Like Snow: Daniel Norgren, Sweden:


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## 2DFIEND (Jan 30, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Coldplay has always been a favorite of mine. This is my fav.


aaah i love like almost all their songs ;;


----------



## 2DFIEND (Jan 30, 2018)

this also makes me sad


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Jan 30, 2018)

I know alot of sad songs but it is going to take a while for me to remember them.                                                       Look for A Prefect Circle & Placebo & Bring Me The Horizon/Bluntengel or Evenesence/Breaking Benjamin/The National/Highly Suspect.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

I feel sad when i listen to this





These times are gone, have gone somewhere far away
We weren't born yet
When our Polish ancestors fought for motherland
They believed, that we would live better

One by one was saying his surname
Last words in their lives
Last question, last answer
And one bullet, that's all

They wren't given a chance to die with honour
Like the soldier should
Was heaven crying in these spring days?
Forest was whispering, and gaves were exavated

One by one was saying his surname
Last words in their lives
Last question, last answer
And one bullet, that's all

They were thrown into graves like stones into water
Falling noiseless
Flying for a moment and disappearing among dead
Between their closest comrades

One by one was saying his surname
Last words in their lives
Last question, last answer
And one bullet, that's all

One by one was saying his surname
Last words in their lives
Last question, last answer
And one bullet, that's all

Just think that those people had kids, wifes, girlfriends, parents, friends and couldn't even say "goodbye" to them


----------



## Fiesta (Feb 7, 2018)

all I have is angst honestlyhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8w1ex73VckA


----------



## Stealtheart (Mar 6, 2018)

Most any patriotic song from my homeland, Ireland. They all sing of the suffering of our people, the bleakness of the occupation and the loss of our dreams and identity sometimes to something of upbeat tunes ironically. 
Even though most end on a more positive note of hope in the future the sad reality of the suffering we've endured always hits me.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## Black Burn (Mar 7, 2018)

Stealtheart said:


> Most any patriotic song from my homeland, Ireland. They all sing of the suffering of our people, the bleakness of the occupation and the loss of our dreams and identity sometimes to something of upbeat tunes ironically.
> Even though most end on a more positive note of hope in the future the sad reality of the suffering we've endured always hits me.


Pretty similar here


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 7, 2018)

Also when listening to this I'm crying




1. I'm writing this letter to you with my blood in my last hour
I'm wiriting this letter tou you with blodd, with my blood, my own blood.
Today I'll bring you joy, success time is coming
Motherland's flag is going up, but i wouldn't see that

Ref.
Today, my motherland, Poland, take blood of millions of your children
The new day will be made of it for a thousands years
I'm writing this letter to you with blood, history is written by blood.
My blood will bring you life, that life that dissapeared in you.

2. In far distance howitzers shoot, may of us scream
After a war sun will rise, measured with new time
In a far field my brother sleeps, they covered him with flag.
And he whispers to me, that time is coming, time of us together

Ref.
Today, my motherland, Poland, take blood of millions of your children
The new day will be made of it for a thousands years
I'm writing this letter to you with blood, history is written by blood.
My blood will bring you life, that life that dissapeared in you.

3. I'll look once again at the sun and i'll hear the wind
After all these centuries, slavia Poland is alive
Drums are making horus, columns of soldiers are marching
And I'm coming into the darkness, I do not regret antything


----------



## Razorscab (Mar 8, 2018)

This is one of my favorite songs to sing so it doesn't hit me as hard now but it used to.





I'm kind of in a failing relationship at the moment so this one hits me.





This song reminds me of my mom who died a year ago and we didn't have a good relationship at all. It pretty much sums up the guilt I felt.


----------



## Blue Fire (May 3, 2018)

Glider said:


> Eeeeeeee I'm sad


The two saddest for me have to be Whiskey Lullaby, and suicide is painless, i also love these songs, so......//www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZbN_nmxAGk   The vid is long, if you don't like country, this is good music right here. but sad


----------



## AppleButt (May 3, 2018)

Silhouette- Owl City

Relates to my feelings sometimes, especially now since my girlfriend of 7 years who I thought was the one recently broke up with me.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 3, 2018)

well, off the top of my hat I'd say this:


----------



## Stealtheart (May 3, 2018)

This one almost always has me crying, especially on important days like Easter or today.
It's beautifully sung and played.
It's a very popular folk song in Ireland, of a farmer boy who sees a beautiful young woman who lives in the farm next to his. But for the sake of his nation he knows not her name.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (May 3, 2018)

song venetian snares did and I honestly mean this






for some reason I think the voice in the song is saying "this time", as in like "you'll get it right"


I also made a song once called "Piriform". Duh Frisky

Urban Dictionary: pear shaped

I guess I get really sad at songs that almost feel like they're going to manifest into something mentally ill, musically I mean. If it's too well-composed a piece of music I don't 'buy' it even if it's in earnest? At least the music has to have a complete 'loss of control' for me

I think Radiohead - Glass Eyes is obvious but not so obvious maybe Ful Stop? Where it just goes ALL THE GOOD TIMES ALL THE GOOD TIMES ALL THE GOOD TIMES  TAKE ME BACCCCK. Like if that was actual speech and not lyrics you'd drive someone to a hospital

oh and maybe it's just the version on youtube but it says "our love will set you free" but I always expect it to be "the truth will" and then if so the song like TRICKS you with "truth will mess you up truth will mess you up". Just in the context/background of the album, like a diagnosis :/


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Blue Fire (May 3, 2018)

light tear drop said:


>


This is not the original. Look up the band Perry version. It is a lot better.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (May 3, 2018)

she's actually an agnostic irl, can't help but feel this is about people who distort the point of being religious






maybe not /sad/? But I recontextualized this in my head, could it be a nod to the trans community if it were 'we are /conceived/ innocent', as in maybe trans people really were supposed to be the gender they feel. It could be a lot of things, acknowledge sex exists, 'we are born in a sin'


----------



## light tear drop (May 4, 2018)

Blue Fire said:


> This is not the original. Look up the band Perry version. It is a lot better.


Thats your opinion and I have mine


----------



## Blue Fire (May 4, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> Thats your opinion and I have mine[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Aight Den lol


----------



## AceofHearts (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Dreamline (May 9, 2018)




----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 9, 2018)

here are some i listen to when depressed


----------



## Friskyaa123 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Matt the Terrier (May 16, 2018)

Funnily enough, the saddest music that I know of is actually a couple freelanced music tracks which I don't know the name of


----------



## Crimson_Echoes (Jun 25, 2018)

Surprisingly, it's: I believe I can fly- R. Kelly.
It was sung at my grandmother's funeral when I was 11, I don't really reference it for this reason.


----------



## Bekuta (Jul 17, 2018)

This one may not seem all that sad, but it's about giving in to the feelings of worthlessness and suicide.

Here's an excerpt from the lyrics to show what I mean:
"My dead mother in my dream, remember when December
Blew her ashes 'cross my jeans, off these jeans
Something's only I have seen, some people only I have been
Used to know who I was, fuck if I knew who that was
Pay no mind, illogical, just don't die in a hospital
Oh, yea, I should be worried, oh, yea, I'm temporary"


----------



## Rayd (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Sagt (Jul 17, 2018)

It's about a homeless prostitute who's addicted to cocaine.


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 17, 2018)

I dunno if anyone's posted this already ;P


----------



## Hopei (Jul 18, 2018)

Not sure about sad, but I got a couple downers





As a sifi nerd I luv this





Ok, it's  a lil hocky and generic, but I like how simple it is

But something that realy puts knots in my stomach...



Spoiler: Explicit


----------



## David Drake (Jul 22, 2018)

Now people think I'm nuts when I tell them this. People find these songs uplifting. But I've heard them too many times over memoriums to feel that way. 

These songs are death. 

These songs are trying to go out with a smile, but they just stab me in the heart.


----------



## endroll (Jul 23, 2018)

there is not a single ounce of happiness or hope in this god damned song, the lyrics fucking destroy me every time 
totally one of my favorite bands ever tho


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 7, 2018)

"Try to forget *this*. Try to erase *this* from the blackboard!"


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 10, 2018)

Always Makes me sad...


----------



## Nihles (Aug 10, 2018)

So many by Mayday Parade - Especially Terrible Things. 





Pearl Jam had a good number of em' too:


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Sample (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 30, 2018)

Also the most gorgeous anime theme ever 




Guaranteed to put me out of commission for a good 20 minutes


----------



## Rant (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Picklepaige (Sep 9, 2018)

The entirety of the Hospice album by The Antlers just makes me sob. It's equal parts beautiful and sad, and I encourage everyone who likes emotional music to give it a listen. Kettering and Wake are my two favorite songs, but they are all wonderful. The album is a story, so listening to the songs in order the first time you do is important (as well as pulling up lyrics, because as beautiful as the lead singer's voice is, he can be hard to understand). The basic gist of the story is a hospice worker falls in love with one of his patients, who has terminal cancer, as well as a whole host of mental problems, making for a very rocky and heartbreaking relationship.

I can take the songs in pieces, but I cry literally every single time I listen to the album in whole.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 29, 2018)

I somehow am reminded of an sad, empty department store. A place where good memories were, but aren’t to be found anymore
(Idk if this is just me)


----------



## 1234554321 (Sep 30, 2018)

A bittersweet song, talking about those who are no longer with us


----------



## Yumus (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Polaris (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Juju-z (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## ShardOfSloth (Oct 29, 2018)

Depressing songs are the best.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 29, 2018)

Because you loved me... Played during my dad funeral


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 29, 2018)

I swear this is the most upbeat sad song there is.


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 29, 2018)

Someone pass me a razor blade and some paracetamol.


----------



## Dangann (Nov 18, 2018)

Here a sad Nier-Automata ost compilation :


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 18, 2018)

A song about depression.


----------



## AcerbicSeth (Nov 18, 2018)

Super sad music video.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 18, 2018)

Chills


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Ravofox (Nov 18, 2018)

For a kids show this was freaking intense and deep.


----------



## Mossy (Nov 18, 2018)

Not the saddest song in the world but its deep.


----------



## SusiKette (Dec 4, 2018)

Of course there are others as well, but I can't think of any right now.


----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Dat Wolf (Jan 31, 2019)

Memories- Harold Faltermeyer
Its an instrumental but if you have ever seen Top Gun its played in the sad parts, including a main characters death. Its a song to cry to

Breath, How Could You Leave Us- NF
Rapper talks about a very rough childhood

Love the Way You Lie- Eminem
Eminem talks about his domestic issues


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 1, 2019)

Certain tones evoke sadness. To me that is the essense of sad music. This is an example of how to do it right.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 5, 2019)

Yeah, I know. The song itself isn't sad. The story of which where it is used however is a different story.

Here's an actual sad song for ya from the Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicle OST:


----------



## Glairdron (Feb 5, 2019)

I thought this was a completely different type of song until I payed close attention to the lyrics (there's subtitles available).

Then I realized that it was a very beautiful, wonderful, sad song.


----------



## _Ivory_ (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## 1234554321 (Feb 5, 2019)

This song kills me. It sounds like regret.


----------



## goatwolff (Feb 10, 2019)

one of the most dramatic, or almost, the most dramatic rap song of the decade.


----------



## Mewmento (Feb 10, 2019)

Hands down, tear worthy.


----------

